# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  از کجا شروع کنیم

## amir_3530

سلام برای برنامه نویسی موبایل از کجا باید شروع کرد

----------


## neo_matrix

ببین اول باید در مورد خود سیستم عامل مقداری اطلاعات داشته باشی بعد که با ساختار خود سیستم عامل آشنا شدی می تونی شروع به برنامه نویسی بکنی.
برنامه های زیادی برای برنامه نویسی وجود داره ولی من خودم با VB راحت تر هستم.
اگه خواستی email خودتو به من بده تا برات کتابشو بفرستم.
البته اگه کتابخونه سایت راه بیفته می تونم کتابها رو بذارم داخل اون تا همه استفاده کنند.

----------


## neo_matrix

ببینین بچه ها یه مشکلی وجود داره که و اون هم اینه که حجم این کتاب بیشتر از 9 مگابایت است.
اگه کسی فکری به نظرش می رسه بگه تا استفاده کنیم.

----------


## aidinwashere

بهتر نیست درخواست کتابها را به صورت Pm بدید بهشون و اینجا را برای مسائل عمومی تری اختصاص بدیم؟

----------


## meh_secure

البته اینجا یک تاپیک هست. مسایل عمومی تر در بخش های بالاتر ارائه می شوند.

----------


## neo_matrix

اگه همه موافق باشین از این تاپیک به عنوان شروع استفاده کنیم.
من حاضرم هر چند روز یک بار یک مقاله اماده کنم و اینجا بذارم به شرطی که همه موافق باشن و فعالیت کنند.

----------


## aidinwashere

آقا منم پایه کار هستم.
چند برنامه کوچیک Compact Framework هم نوشتم.

----------


## neo_matrix

ببینید بچه ها من حاضرم برای همه بفرستم ولی مشکل سره اینه که خیلی از آدرسهایی که می دهید اشتباه هستند. در ضمن اگه لطف کنین و این تقاضا ها را بصورت Email برای من بفرستید متشکر همه می شم چون اینجا یه مکانی برای سوال جوابه و نه برای پیغامهای شخصی.
متشکرم.

----------


## nevada

آیا تین کتاب رو میشه از کتاب فروشی تهیه کرد بی زحمت اسمشو بگین!

----------


## Babak-Aghili

بابا ! خوب اسم این کتاب را بنویس .. بالاخره پیدا میشه .. لینکش را میدهیم دیگه .. خلاص !

----------


## setak

> اگه همه موافق باشین از این تاپیک به عنوان شروع استفاده کنیم.
> من حاضرم هر چند روز یک بار یک مقاله اماده کنم و اینجا بذارم به شرطی که همه موافق باشن و فعالیت کنند.


ما منتظر مقاله های شما هستیم

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

خوب عزیزان بجای این همه ایمل دادن بهتره که بگیم آپ کنه تا همه بتونن دانلودش کنن ...
بهتر نیست

----------


## benyamin_pc

کتابی با زبان سی شارپ ندارین؟

----------


## D32.00110

با سلام و خسته نباشید و تشکر از زحمات مدیران سایت ...

ولی این مایه شرمه که این همه ادم الافه این مورد باشن من خودم زیاد تلاش کردم ولی هنوز اندر خم یک کوچه ایم و هنوز من نتونستم پیش نیازهای این کار رو تهیه کنم  یعنی تو این فروم با این قدرت کسی نیست به ما کمک کنه ؟؟؟ :اشتباه:

----------


## hamid58

Programming Microsoft Windows CE .NET, Third Edition 
by Douglas Boling ISBN:0735618844 
Microsoft Press © 2003




-- برای مطالعه فهرست و مطالب بیشتر در مورد این کتاب ، اینجا را کلیک کنید  ...


اگر search کنید حتما  eBook رو پیدا می کنید ...

----------


## object

برای دانلود این کتاب به سایت زیر سربزنید مال عربهاست
http://www.arabteam2000-forum.com/in...pic=41206&st=0
توی 16 قسمته
من خودم دانلود کردم و ازش استفاده کردم
موفق باشید

----------

